# [Kaufberatung] Notebook Studium



## Dennisth (2. August 2009)

Hallo Leute,

da ich bald anfange zu studieren, brauche ich auch ein Notebook. Da ich aber auch gerne was damit spielen möchte, muss es schon gut sein.

also ich brauche:
- schnelle CPU
- gute Grafikkarte
- Display so um 17 Zoll
- LANGE Akkulaufzeit
- große Festplatte

Ich habe mir mal folgende Notebooks rausgesucht:
1. ASUS G71GX-7S008K Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
2. Acer Aspire 8935G-904G50BN (LX.PD30X.010) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
3. http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a439077.html

Ach ja an Spielen spiele ich eigentlich alles. Crysis muss NICHT auf dem Notebook laufen. Spiele ala C&C, Anno 1404 usw. sollten schon drauf laufen.

mfg
Dennisth

Edit: Ein notebook hinzugefügt


----------



## midnight (2. August 2009)

Also wenn du das wirklich zum studieren brauchst, dann willst du kein 17". Das ist viel zu groß und zu schwer.
Glaub mir, dass willst du nicht jeden Tag in die Uni schleifen.

so far


----------



## Dennisth (2. August 2009)

Hallo midnight,

ja ein 17" ist was größer und schwerer aber ich kann mit kleinen Notebooks nichts anfangen. Außerdem wird die Tasche erst nach dem Notebook gekauft, sodass es suer da reinpasst.

Also Leute vorschläge: Welches Notebook ist sehr gut? *g*

mfg
Dennisth


----------



## Shi (2. August 2009)

Also ich hab das HP und das ist gut und günstig, hab es mir für Lan-Partys geholt, sieht sehr edel aus usw, aber es ist nicht so schnell wie die anderen beiden. Aber die Spiele die zockst müssten eigentlich laufen.


----------



## Herbboy (2. August 2009)

von den genannten dürfte das asus das stärkste sein, weil die anderen beiden wohl ne 4650 mit nur DDR2 haben. allerdings kriegst du du für viel weniger ein gleichgutes.

und 17 zoll kriegst du im hörsaal schonmal gar nicht unter, d.h. wenn überhaupt, dann kannst du das teil nur zwischen vorlesungen irgendwo "aufbauen" und benutzen. 

lange akkudauer bei 17 zoll UND noch gamen wird auch schwer. mehr als 2-3std kannst du an sich vergessen. da wäre ein 15,4er auch besser.

und "klein" is 15,4 ehrlich gesagt wirklich nicht - du sitzt ja viel näher dran als wenn es ein nur 15zoll-TFT eines PCs wäre. das wirkt dann viel größer beim arbeiten/spielen.


hier mal 2 von samsung in 17zoll, die dem asus ähnlich sind, aber unter 1000€: Samsung E172-Aura P7450 Errix
Samsung E272-Aura P8700 Exus

hier wäre noch ein shop, wo du nen 17er auch selber konfigurieren kannst: mySN® Schenker-Notebook standardmäßig is da ne GTX 260m drin, das wäre schon besser als das asus. windows is aber nicht dabei, auch WLAN muss man dazukonfiguieren. 


ich würd dir aber echt zu 15,4 raten, auch wegen der akkudauer. zur not nimmst du halt für zu hause nen größeren TFT, den du dann da anschließt.


----------



## Dennisth (2. August 2009)

Hallo Herbboy,

danke für die Vorschläge. Die von Samsung sind ja nett aber die haben nur DDR2 RAM aber egal. die von mySN wollen ja für alles einen Aufpreis. Da komme ich billiger weg, wenn ich mir direkt den Asus kaufe. Aber danke für den Link. Ein bekannter braucht ein Office-Notebook mal sehen wie die im Preis sind.

Sagmal ein 17 Zoll sollte odhc kein Problem sein. das ist ja nicht SO groß und nicht gerade viel größer als die 15 Zoll.

Akkulaufzeit kriegt man bestimmt mit runtertakten, Helligkeit, nicht benötigte sachen abschalten usw. bestimmt auf 3 Stunden hoch.

Als Desktop-PC habe ich einen HP w2228h Monitor. Kann sein, dass ich durch den so "verwöhnt" bin immer einen großen Monitor zu haben.

Den Asus habe ich mir auch mal bei Saturn angesehen und er gefällt mir auch von der Optik her. Die anderen 600-800€ Notebooks haben mir nicht gefallen und ich lege lieber etwas drauf um dann ein sehr gutes Gerät zu haben.

Na ja. Für weitere Vorschläge wäre ich gerne offen.

mfg
Dennisth


----------



## Dennisth (2. August 2009)

So habe noch was gesucht und dann habe ich das hier gefunden:
NB ASUS G71GX-7S022K 17/Q9000/6GB/640GB/GF GTX260M/VHP - BoraComputer Onlineshop

Also ich finde für 1420 € kriegt man nichts besserers oder?

mfg
Dennisth


----------



## midnight (3. August 2009)

Dennisth schrieb:


> Sagmal ein 17 Zoll sollte odhc kein Problem sein. das ist ja nicht SO groß und nicht gerade viel größer als die 15 Zoll.
> 
> Akkulaufzeit kriegt man bestimmt mit runtertakten, Helligkeit, nicht benötigte sachen abschalten usw. bestimmt auf 3 Stunden hoch.
> 
> Als Desktop-PC habe ich einen HP w2228h Monitor. Kann sein, dass ich durch den so "verwöhnt" bin immer einen großen Monitor zu haben.



Forget it. Wie ich bereits sagte, sind 17" Mist. 15,4 sind schon viel. Ich komm mit dem Vostro-Laptop auch etwa 2h Akkulaufzeit, dann ist Feierabend.
Außerdem ist das Ding schwer. Glaub mir, ich kenne Leute, die auch dachten, dass man 3kg immer mit sich rumtragen könnte - nix is.

Kauf dir lieber ein Laptop mit ordentlich Auflösung, dann passt da auch was drauf. Ich hab 1680x1050 auf 15,4". Das reicht allemal!

so far


----------



## Dennisth (3. August 2009)

Hallo Leute,

habe mir heute das NB ASUS G71GX-7S022K 17/Q9000/6GB/640GB/GF GTX260M/VHP - BoraComputer Onlineshop bestellt und es sollte am Montag 10.08.2009 da sein. Ich werde dann auch mal berichten wie die Akkulaufzeit usw. ist.

mfg
Dennisth


----------



## Herbboy (3. August 2009)

dürfte so ca. auf niveau eines PCs mit ner 8800GT kommen, vlt. wegen der CPU etwas stärker. 


ps: ob DDR2 oder DDR3 is an sich egal, das merkst du nicht. AUSSER es geht um das RAM für die graka, da isses was anderes


----------



## rebel4life (3. August 2009)

Wie man nur ans Spielen denken kann, solche Leute studieren auch noch. -.-

Schon mal an Support, Tastatur, Touchpad, Trackpoint, Erweiterbarkeit, Qualität und nicht nur an die Leistung gedacht?

Dell, Compaq oder IBM/Lenovo, das sind Arbeitsgeräte, nicht diese 17" Totschläger.


----------



## euMelBeumel (4. August 2009)

So ähnlich denk ich mir das auch. Wenn du studieren willst brauchst du keine 2,5GHz CPU mit 35Watt TDP, und die 4.schnellste Grafikkarte oder so. 17" ist sowieso quatsch, weißt du wie das alles auf den Akku drückt? Und dann haben die Wahrscheinlicha uch noch Full-HD Auflösung und nichtmal LED-Backlight. Solltest du viel mit CAD arbeiten, könnte ich das mit einer starken CPU oder Grafikkarte verstehen, ist dem denn so?

Wie gesagt zu deiner Checkliste:

ASUS: Gaming Notebook - Akkulaufzeit = 0, die 8Zellen in dem Akku sind richtig schnell leer gefressen, die CPU ist noch verschmerzbar, aber die Grafikkarte? Das Ding kann man nur an der Steckdose nutzen...

Acer: Full-HD, DVBT, BluRay - das braucht kein mensch zum studieren, das frisst alles nur unnötig Strom und treibt den Preis hoch.

HP: kenn ich glaube ich von nem Bekannten, das Gewicht ist schon zu hoch, und ich vertrete die Meinung, dass ein AMD Prozessor nichts in einem Notebook zu suchen hat, seis wegens der Leistungsfähigkeit oder Akkulaufzeit, sorry Fanboys, aber das wird euch jeder user sagen der ein effizientes Book möchte.

Also ich habe bei meinem Kauf damlas auf folgendes geachtet:

- guter Kompromiss bei der Größe (habe 15,4" obwohl das eigentlichs chon zu groß ist)
- Intel CPU mit möglichst niedriger TDP (P-Serien oder sogar die Low-Voltage CPUs -> Achtung teuer!)
- sparsame dedizierte Grafik, welche wenig verbraucht, auch unter Last, die 260M verbraucht fast 40Watt (!)
- 4GB RAM reichen vollkommen fürs Notebook, mehr geht eh öfters kaum
- DVD Brenner, kein Mensch braucht Bluray am Notebook
- Blutooth, aber auch deaktivierbar
- WLAN nach n-Standard, sonst machts keinen Spaß, auch deaktivierbar
- Anschlüsse nach belieben (bei mir mind. 2x USB, eSATA, HDMI, PCMCIA, GB-LAN)
- LED-Backlight, schont den Akku, reduziert das Gewicht etwas und sieht noch besser aus
- mind. 8 Zellen Akku, damit man nen Tag in der Uni ohne Aufladen durchkommt

Ich weiß ja nicht ob du nochnen richtigen PC hast, aber auf dem würde ich spielen, als Student kann ich dir von gaming-Notebooks nur abraten, kenne genug, die damit oft auf die Nase fliegen. Die müssen nach 1 oder 2 Veranstaltungen schon ihr zeug zusammenpacken, da hab ich noch mind. 70% Akku, genauso wie die Leute, die auch Dell oder IBM nutzen, oder die mit den Netbooks.

Vielleicht wäre es für dich besser, wenn du so versessen drauf bist zu speilen, für das Geld nen Gaming-PC zu kaufen, und den rest in ein kleines Notebook/Netbook zu stecken.

Hier noch gute Links um sparsame CPUs und Grafikchips rauszusuchen:

CPUs
GPUs

Einfach auf das jeweilige Produkt klicken und da steht dann alles wissenswerte dazu.

Hoffe ich konnte dich zum Umdenken animieren.


----------



## cid-baba (5. August 2009)

bin der gleichen meinung wie eumelbeumel - modelle die vll. in frage kommen sind die timeline von acer: laut tests brauchbar verarbeitet, in den dualcorevarianten deutlich schneller als ein netbook, größe wählbar zwischen 13, 14 & 15 zoll und akkulaufzeiten von bis zu 9 std. und das zu vetretbaren preisen!

beispiel: Acer Aspire 3810TG-944G32N, 500GB, UMTS, Timeline (LX.PE80X.042) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Dennisth (2. September 2009)

Hallo Leute,

so heute ist mein Notebook gekommen:
ASUS G71GX-7S022K (90NVZA2P4BEB4KAC451) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Nun den Katon augepackt und da war einmal die Notebookverpackung und einmal der Rucksack drin. In der Notebookverpackung war halt das übliche (Netzteil, akku, cds usw.) drin. Als besonderes Extra war auch eine Razer Cooperhead mit dem "Republic of Gamers" Logo beim Notebook dabei. Da das Notebook keinen TV-Tuner hat sind die 3 Kabel (DVB-T/S und analog) nutzlos, da die Stelle wo man die einstecken soll zu ist. 

Macht ja nicht DVB-T braucht eh nur Strom und zur not tuts auch mein Stick.

So jetzt zum Thema Akkulaufzeiten:
Erstmal den Akku voll geladen und dann, mithilfe des Tools im BIOS entladen. Hat 90 Minuten gedauert dann war er leer. Habe ihn dann wieder voll geladen. Braucht ca. 2 Stunden von 0 % auf 100%.

Tja jetzt kommen wir zum lustigen Teil: 21:15 Uhr Akku 100% und vom Netzstrom getrennt. WLAN war an. Etwas mit den Enstellungen gespielt (LEDs leuchten an/aus) usw. Dann mal über WLAN 2 GB Daten kopiert. Zwischendurch mal neugestartet wegen Computername ändern.

Nun das Notebook hat um 23:55 Uhr gesagt "Akku schwach" 10% und ist in den Standbymodus gegangen.

Dafür, dass WLAN die GANZE Zeit an war und ich auch sonst viel damit gemacht habe sind 2:30 Stunden Akkulaufzeit ein sehr guter Wert.

Ich werde die Tage, wenn das Akku die volle Leistung zeigt, noch ein paar tests machen.

Tja wie man sieht sollte man nicht alles glauben was man so hört. Mit Windows 7 geht der Stromverbrauhc eh noch weiter runter, da es schneller und schlanker als Vista ist.

Das Notebook sollte bei richtigen einstellungen auch locker seine 3-3:30 Stunden durchhalten. 

Ein Netbook oder sowas in der Art kam für mich nie in Frage, da die CPU viel zu langsam ist. Selbst normale Videos kann der nicht ruckelfrei abspielen. Toll bis zu 9 Stunden Akkulaufzeit.... Mein Handy Mit Windows schafft 5 Tage und es kann videos flüssig wiedergeben. Aber das nur am Rande.

So ich möchte abschließend nochmal sagen, dass Netbooks ja was tolles für Leute sind die NUR Texte schreiben aber sobald man mehr will geht, meistens, nichts mehr. Heutige Notebooks die keine Extreme CPU oder dualgrafikkarten haben, laufen ihre 2:30 Stunden ohne Netzstrom durch.

@rebel4life
Schonmal was von CAD Programmen, Simulationsprogrammen und Entwicklungstools gehört? Nein? Wundert mich nicht. Quad-Core und ne gute Grafikkarte sind da Pflicht.
Nur weil DU nur ans zocken denkst, heißt es noch lange nicht, dass alle anderen auch so sind.
Spielen und studieren? klappt super wenn man keine 8 Stunden am Tag vorm PC hängt und zockt
btw. Dell/IBM usw. ja tolle Arbeitsgeräte für 2000€+
Neid ist schon was schlimmes...

mfg
Dennisth


----------



## rebel4life (2. September 2009)

Hier mal dein Startpost. Aus DIESEM habe ich entnommen, dass du mit dem Gerät spielen willst. Jetzt sag mir nicht, dass Anno 1404 ein CAD Programm sei.



Dennisth schrieb:


> da ich bald anfange zu studieren, brauche ich auch ein Notebook. Da ich aber auch gerne was damit spielen möchte, muss es schon gut sein.
> 
> Ach ja an Spielen spiele ich eigentlich alles. Crysis muss NICHT auf dem Notebook laufen.* Spiele ala C&C, Anno 1404 usw. sollten schon drauf laufen.*




In keinem deiner Posts war etwas von CAD gestanden, woher sollte ich das also wissen?

Meine Glaskugel ist leider in der Reinigung.

Übrigens, ich arbeite beruflich mit PSpice, Multisim oder LTSpice. Rate mal wieviel Grafikleistung das Programm braucht - richtig, so gut wie keine, denn es ist nicht jedes Simulationsprogramm gleich.

Ich hab nicht ans Zocken gedacht, als ich die Einleitung von deinem Thread gelesen hab. Erst als ich den Satz "Ach ja an Spielen spiele ich eigentlich alles. Crysis muss NICHT auf dem Notebook laufen. Spiele ala C&C, Anno 1404 usw. sollten schon drauf laufen." gelesen hab, musste ich an die Spielerlaptops denken. 

Wieso hast du eigentlich den "euMelBeumel" nicht angemacht, obwohl der eigentlich einen wesentlich längeren Post über den Unsinn von Spielelaptops geschrieben hat? Nur weil ich es direkt ausgedrückt hab, oder?

Mach dich also nicht selber lächerlich. Neid ist ein gutes Argument, ich hab ein klassisches ThinkPad welches *nicht* zum Spielen gedacht ist aufgrund der Graka, aber naja, lassen wir das. Führt eh zu nichts.


----------



## Kadauz (2. September 2009)

Wieso sollte jemand auf dein Notebook neidisch sein? Wie alt bist du? 15? Manman, da versucht man zu helfen und bekommt so nen Scheiß an die Ohren geworfen. 

CAD, Entwicklertools? Aha, dann macht ein Glaredisplay ja ne menge Sinn. Notebook für Uni? 2,5h Laufzeit? Ich sehe schon, du weißt was du willst.


----------



## Dennisth (2. September 2009)

Hallo rebel4life,

ja ok im Startpost habe ich mich etwas falsch ausgedrückt das gebe ich auch zu 

Ich mein das Notebook soll fürs sudieren herhalten und wenn ich Semesterferien haben auch mal für eine Runde C&C oder was anderes. 

Erzähl mir ruhig mehr über das ThinkPad. Ist mein erstes Notebook (das ASUS) aber ich denke mal, es ist schon solide und ein guter Allrounder.

Ja das mit dem Neid ist gestern entstanden. War falsch gewählt.

Ach ja Kadauz: Glaredisplay = spiegend. Weiter? Nix. Es hat nur statt einer matten oberfläche eine klare, die etwas spiegelt.

2,5h Leaufzeit für die erste Akkuladung ist schon ordentlich. Es dauert ja einige Ladezyklen bis das Akku die volle Kapazität erreicht. 

Ladekabel nehme ich ja mit also kann ich den ja auch mal aufladen.

Ich denke mal der größte Stomfresser ist der Quad-Core wenn er bei 100% Leistung bzw. Takt läuft. Hab das mal in Vista umgestellt und jetzt läuft es beim Akkubetrieb auf 20% der max. Leistung. Fürs Office reichts ja wohl *lach*

Na ja. Entweder ich schätze die Uni komplett falsch ein ODER das Notebook ist nicht so schlecht (Akku) wie alle meinen.

mfg
Dennisth


----------



## Herbboy (2. September 2009)

spielelaptops sind doch kein unsinn, es ist nur ne fage, ob man sich bewußt ist, dass selbst das beste gamerbook grad mal an nen PC der oberen mittelklasse ranreicht und ob es einem das ganze wert is, und ob darunter andere "muss-"features nicht leiden. es gibt nunmal leute, die ein laptop benötigen oder einfach eines haben wollen, und wenn schon ein notebook, dann möchten sie gern mal darauf spielen oder "müssen" es sogar, zB weil sie zu hause keinen PC mehr haben oder haben wollen. 

auch das thema "gamerkarte zieht doch viel zu viel akku": wer sagt dann, dass man unbedingt auf den akku angewiesen is? ich hatte mein notebook schon oft dabei, hab dann aber immer ne steckdose in der nähe gehabt. und falls mal nicht, dann reicht der akku trotzdem 2-3 stunden. und viele leute ersetzen auch ihren PC durch nen laptop, da spielt der akku dann sowieso überhaupt keine rolle mehr. nicht jeder is geschöftsmann oder "architekt on tour" und muss das notebok zu 75% per akku betreiben, weil er dauernd irgendwo unterwegs is, wo es keine steckdose gibt...  und wer sich sogar ein richtig teures "gamer"-notebook kauft, der kann sich auch locker nen zweitakku leisten. 

in manch einem fall ist es natürlich ein klarer fall von "luxus" - aber so is das halt. kein mensch BRAUCHT zB wirklich nen mercedes oder nen porsche... und vor 6-7 jahren waren notebooks ganz allgemein noch reiner luxus, wenn man nicht grad ein megawichtiger geschäftsmann war...

es gibt ne ganze latte an books, die nen guten kompromis aus spielefähigkeit, mobilität und preis bieten. nicht jeder kriegt gleich die krise, wenn er nicht ne businessqualität der lenovo T-serie an seinen fingern spürt... 

notebookkäufer und die gewünschten einsatzzwecke sind nunmal inzwischen genauso vielfältig wie bei autokäufern, und dementsprechend gibt es halt auch versch. notebooks. es gibt halt heutzutage im gegensatz zu vor 4-5 jahren nicht nur reine officenotebooks.


----------



## Kadauz (2. September 2009)

Da spricht ja nix nichts dagegen, nur ging es ja auch um die Wünsche des Threaderstellers und seiner Reaktion auf einige Aussagen, die ein wenig widersprüchlich war. So far...


----------



## Marki99 (2. September 2009)

Hi zusammen bin auch auf der Such nach einem Laptop fürs Studieren.
Der muss allerdings nicht fürs Spielen herhalten, sondern nur für Office und Inet. Dazu habe ich ja noch meinen PC.

Hab folgende Modelle gerade zum testen daheim*:

*Toshiba Satellite L350-21J 17 Zoll Notebook: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
Acer Aspire 7535G-644G32MN 17,3 Zoll WXGA+ Notebook: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Der Acer war einfach nur mal so zum testen wie lange der mit der Graka durchhält. Bin mit dem Acer sowieso nicht zufrieden, der hängt ziemlich oft.
Was mir aber sehr gut gefallen hat war das Touchpad mit den Zoom Funktionen wie das iphone, der Sound war auch besser und das Design sowieso, aber soll ja nur ein Office Laptop werden. 

Die 17 Zoll waren dann wie ich diesem Thread schon entnommen habe zu groß, werd dann wohl auf einen 15,4er brauchen.

Auf wie viel Ram sollte man gehen? 3 oder 4 GB ?
Wie groß sollte der Festplattenspeicher sein? 250 oder 320GB

Mit der Ausstattung des o.g. Toshibas bin ich eigentlich ziemlich zufrieden:



> Intel Pentium T4200 2GHz, 4GB RAM, 320GB HDD, Intel GMA 4500M


Der lief schön flüssig, nur such ich jetzt noch nach dem neuen Wlan Draft N Standard. Deswegen die Frage ob auch die 3Gb Ram und 250 HDD reichen oder ich dafür lieber auf den neuen W-Lan Standard verzichten sollte. Weil beides zusammen liegt dann wieder bei ca. 800 €

Bei Asus oder Samsung bin ich nicht fündig geworden, vll. habe ich auch welche übersehen.


----------



## rebel4life (2. September 2009)

Lenovo...


----------



## Hans_sein_Herbert (2. September 2009)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Lenovo...


absolut Lenovo


Wie heute jeder, wirklich jeder Student gleich einmal los rennt und ein Notebook kauft  Aber sich dann beschweren das die Studiengebühren herrgottnocheins teuer sind 

Viele Studenten in meinem Umfeld mussten auch dringend vorm Studium noch ein Notebook kaufen...Es liegt in 75% der fälle rum, dient als Mp3 player oder wurde wieder verkauft


----------



## Bucklew (2. September 2009)

Ich würde als Laptop fürs Studium auch durchaus mal in die Richtung eines Tablets gucken, hat im Uni-Alltag (Vorlesungsmitschriften o.ä.) viele Vorteile.



Marki99 schrieb:


> Bin mit dem Acer sowieso nicht zufrieden, der hängt ziemlich oft.


Hab inzwischen mein zweites Acer und sehr zufrieden. Qualität ist in Ordnung und die Firma ist sehr innovativ, was neue Modelle angeht (s. Timeline) und noch dazu Preis-/Leistungsmäßig top. Kann mich da absolut nicht beklange, aber da macht wohl jeder andere Erfahrungen.


----------

